# Find a old friend



## dross63 (Dec 31, 2010)

How easy to find an old friend in Dubai lost contact when i moved from Singapore


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Facebook?


----------



## dross63 (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks but tried social networking sites alas no joy


----------

